

7 types of stock images you must stop using today - bodokachari
http://webmeup.com/blog/stock-images-to-avoid.html

======
philosophus
I am happy that stock images are going out of fashion. I'm looking for a job
and whenever I see one of those brightly-lit "people in suits looking serious"
pictures I immediately don't want to work there.

Example: [http://spotadmin.lifesize.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/iSt...](http://spotadmin.lifesize.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/iStock_000015424386Large.jpg)

Who are these people? Why can't the company put pictures of its actual
employees up? Why is the guy writing 'X' over and over and what's with his
wristband? Etc.

~~~
DanBC
His wristband is an interesting bit of nonsense that is popular with sports
people.

See this BBC article for one example. Selling a strap of silicone (cost: maybe
£1) for £30 is impressive.

[http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12135402](http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12135402)

